

Steve Jobs expects to return at the end of June - jacquesm
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Jobs-Return-Addressed-at-Apple-Meeting.html

======
swombat
_Jobs, who turned 54 on Tuesday, was not at the meeting. At one point,
investors stood up and sang "Happy Birthday" to him, at the urging of one
shareholder._

Am I the only one who thinks that's extremely freaky?

~~~
alabut
Yeah, totally, like I wouldn't be surprised if they kneeled down with gifts of
food in front of them as a fealty.

------
ericb
I don't read anything into this. If they need to change Steve's plan to
return, they can't show they know until there has been an announcement. Having
that information, but waiting until someone asks for it, would be failing to
disclose it. If the plan changes, they will announce it, but not as an answer
to a question. He punted and referred to what they said previously.

If there is a change to the plan, given how they have handled this so far, I
would expect it to be announced shortly before Steve is due to return.

